# Going to be in Phoenix area in a couple weeks



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

I am going to be somewhere between Phoenix and Mesa, not exactly sure yet, but in that area (maybe more in Mesa). I am thinking about bringing my bike to ride. Please offer suggestions.
Also, I might bring my CX bike. Are there suitable trails/gravel roads to ride in the area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I now know where I am going to be staying and it is no where close to where I thought, or insinuated earlier.

Will be north side of Phoenix, right near Deem Hills Rec Area. Same questions as previously listed (near by road and CX/gravel routes).


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, take your bike. It is going to be cold this week though.
Are you on Strava, if so check out the heat maps. Check with the bike shops on the NE & Scottsdale, they have rides all the time. 
You can ride with them or do many solo rides, river road, bartlett lake, S Mt. I ride on the NW and W side, lots of places out there too!


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

It was cold, wasnt expecting it. Here are the rides I did.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2042883019
https://www.strava.com/activities/2047045883

Pretty easy riding in the city (plenty of paths and bike lanes) and didnt have to go too far out to be away from neighborhoods.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I was in Sun City over the christmas, you could have rode with us out of near Bell & Grand (60).


----------

